# 710s Hearing



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Strange phone call from the 710 last night (i work away during the week) - she can hear a noise in the bedroom. Apparently this has been keeping her awake and she has torn the place apart looking for it. Eventually worked out it was comeing from my watch box, yes the hummers were keeping her awake :blink: Suppose I will have to move them somewhere else now.

Downside is she knows there are 5 hummers in the box now :cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Qualty - I'm thinking about moving this to the jokes section :rofl2:

Sorry


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, mine has the hearing of a well conditioned bat as well. I keep the hummers downstairs.

Now if I can just get rid of that whining sound I hear when I mention buying another watch


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

feenix said:


> Yeah, mine has the hearing of a well conditioned bat as well. I keep the hummers downstairs.
> 
> Now if I can just get rid of that whining sound I hear when I mention buying another watch


I only have to look at a watch and I get that whining noise. :lol:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Did you have the Maxwell Smart show ("Get Smart") in Britain way back when? (A James Bond spoof).

You need the "Cone of Silence"!!!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Did you have the Maxwell Smart show ("Get Smart") in Britain way back when? (A James Bond spoof).
> 
> You need the "Cone of Silence"!!!


Or just a pillow over her face?


----------

